# Comment regarding the forum



##  (Dec 6, 2005)

After Bunny passed away, I thought that I wouldnot become to thisforum anymore because it wouldmake me too sad and Idon't really think I have much to offersincewe don't have a rabbit anymore. 

But I just can't stay away  I will continue to come to this forumeven though we do not have a rabbit anymore because I really enjoyeveryone and everything they have to say. Maybe some day wewill get another rabbit. If and Until that day comes, I willprobably just lurk around and comment here there if you all don'tmind

:kiss: You all are so wonderful!


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 6, 2005)

It would be our pleasure and honor to haveyoustill participate, zakfoxmom. I'm so glad you'renot disappearing. It was hard enough to lose Bunny, but tolose you too would really be difficult. 

I hope that someday another rabbit will be blessed to have you as a parent.

:hug:

-Carolyn


----------



## Nicky Snow (Dec 6, 2005)

i'm glad you are here!!! Please stay and post whenever you want.

:kiss:

Nicole


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Dec 6, 2005)

Don't goanywhere. Who else would understand you like other bunnypeopledo anyway? 





Raspberry


----------



## nose_twitch (Dec 6, 2005)

:bunnybutt: Get out!!! You're not allowed here!!

(kidding)

:wave:


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 6, 2005)

Losing you too would be very hard. I'mglad you are staying and post as much as you can. You are a part of ourbunny family and have much to offer.

Tina


----------



## Lissa (Dec 6, 2005)

*zakfoxmom wrote: *


> even though we do not have a rabbit anymore


Tell me...how do you do it?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 6, 2005)

This forum is more than justbunnies. We get to share a common interest withpeople all over the world, and you don't need a bunny to participate.

I followed this forum for four months before I got my Pebbles.

It was a freak accident when Bunny got hurt. Nobody could of seen that.

I am sorry about Bunny.

The way to love anything is to realize that it might be lost. ink iris:

Rainbows!


----------



## ariel (Dec 6, 2005)

zakfoxmom please stay! I know it's hardbut we have all grown together, and you are welcome for as long as youwish to stay.

The time may come where yes you get another rabbit, it'll never replacebunny but it's amazing how much rabbits love us in such different ways,they all touch our hearts differently(just like every member on thisforum family) and you are part of this family!:bouquet:


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 6, 2005)

The hardest part of being a part of this forum is whenever a rabbit passes on. 

I don't think I'll ever get used to it and not feel great sadness, shock, and loss. 

-Carolyn


----------



## JimD (Dec 6, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Thehardest part of being a part of this forum is whenever a rabbit passeson.
> 
> I don't think I'll ever get used to it and not feel great sadness, shock, and loss.
> 
> -Carolyn


My feelings, too. 

I can't imagine suffering the loss of a bun and not having the forum family here for support.


----------



## naturestee (Dec 6, 2005)

I'm so glad you're staying! This placereally is like family. And maybe in time you'll have anotherrabbit... especially if your cat has anything to say about it!


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 6, 2005)

I am pleased you have decided to keep on visiting. Bunny made you partof our 'family' and, maybe one day, another little fur baby will becomepart of your family 

Jan


----------



##  (Dec 6, 2005)

*naturestee wrote:*


> I'm so glad you're staying! This place really islike family. And maybe in time you'll have another rabbit...especially if your cat has anything to say about it!


You know, Ranger has been spending a lot of time roaming around ourhouse like he is looking for something and he has been really clingy tous. He must be looking for Bunny and wondering where she is.


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 6, 2005)

She probably is poor girl. When Apollo'smate passed away he spent weeks looking for her. It was heart breakingto watch. Just give her lots of extra loving while she mourns the lossof her friend. Animals mourn too and she is going to need you to helpher.

I will continue to pray for you and your family. May you all find peace and comfort.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 6, 2005)

LuvaBun wrote:


> ?
> 
> ...and, maybe one day, another little fur baby will become part of your family
> 
> Jan






I call Dibbs on that rabbit!

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 6, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> LuvaBun wrote:
> 
> 
> > ?
> ...


:faint:


----------



##  (Dec 6, 2005)

I for One am glad youhave decided to stay with us ,even though Life goes on Friends stayaround forever .


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 7, 2005)

Oh Zac I am so glad you are staying. When werehomed our 2 buns in the beginning of the year I thought of notreturning. A day later I came back cause everyone here are wonderfuland look we got a flemish that we have been wanting.

We all are friends with or without buns no matter what.


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Dec 7, 2005)

Zakfoxmom, I am so sorry to hear of the passing of Bunny and I am glad that you decided to stay around here.

I too hope, that one day you will feel it is the right time to get a new rabbit, to join your family.

Vickie


----------



## bluebird (Dec 7, 2005)

Thats nice, glad you decided to stay .who knows someday you might be a bunny mommy again.bluebird


----------



## Zee (Dec 7, 2005)

Im so glad to see that you are sticking around !!!!

Here is my 2nd family. I can´t stay away for very long. I miss everyone too much.

I´m almost sure when the time is right, you will give another bun lots of love.

:colors:


----------

